# PIR - Papillon Resources



## Bushman (23 March 2010)

Thread starter on a rebadged resources company (until yesterday it was called Colonial Resources) that is now pursuing a gold exploration target in Mali (Africa). 

Interesting prospect as it has an existing JORC (522k oz) and sits within an emerging gold provence (Mali itself). 

Early days but on the watchlist. If in Australia no doubt it would be trading at mutliples of the current share price. 

Also a tight share structure as it was a recent IPO (March 2007). 

DYOR


----------



## Bushman (23 March 2010)

*PIR - Papillon Resources Limited*

Whoops my apologies for the caps lock in the original thread title. 

Not sure how to fix this? Could a mod please update. 

Cheers B'man


----------



## bryos (26 April 2010)

Medinandi gold project at it's Malawi Gold asset drilling in progress, will be watching closely for results. Been alot of interest volume wise last three trading days


----------



## bryos (9 August 2010)

up 24% today, breaks through previous spike of  sp 16cents, very frantic at the close, great drilling results with more to come, west africa seems to be the hot spot fro low cost gold mining. JORC >600000 oz of AU so far


----------



## Althom (16 November 2010)

Announcement on positive results from metallurgical testwork but why did they test samples that are twice the resource grade?


----------



## mr. jeff (21 February 2012)

Interesting action here which may not be over yet.
GRY has advised of 6.8% stake in PIR and that may explain the increased volume over the last weeks.





Also, some of the results, this posted on 16th Feb.




Might be a gold stock worth watching...


----------



## mr. jeff (14 March 2012)

The buying continues and strength is definitely with PIR at the moment.
Up 11.5% to 1.40 closing on its highs.

Will keep an eye out for who is buying....


----------



## sreeve (10 June 2013)

PIR chart update. Immediate support line hit at 65 cents. Current resistance area at 81 cents.


----------



## thegooch (4 July 2013)

A tidy PFS release last week for PIR.

300k oz per year
All-in cash costs at $750/oz 
9 yr mine life
Potential for more ounces and longer LOM
Cappex at $290mill with 15% contingency.

Per year:
$ 75mill profit at $1000/oz POG
$105milll profit at $1100/oz POG
$135mill profit at $1200/oz POG
$165mill profit at $1300/oz POG

Randgold to the direct north must be frothing for this one ?

Pound for pound , one of the best undeveloped projects on the ASX. 

Been holding for a long while , but have added after the PFS release.
Looking good.


----------



## thegooch (11 July 2013)

http://webeatthestreet.com/media/archives/BrentCook20130702.mp3

Brent Cook likes PIR. He doesn't usually talk about many ASX listed juniors , so I like the fact he's bullish on PIR.

Sounds like he thinks its priced quite cheaply also. ~$220mill current - with around ~$900npv

"these are the few deposits that will make money"


----------



## thegooch (17 July 2013)

Surprised there's not much interest here for PIR.  One of the few gold stocks thats been consistently trending higher since gold bottomed and delivering on their stated targets.

What gives ?


----------



## skyQuake (23 September 2014)

Suspension at close means different things to different people!


----------



## System (13 October 2014)

On October 3rd, 2014, Papillon Resources Limited (PIR) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which B2Gold Corp. acquired all of the issued shares in the Company.


----------

